# Tortoises and cats?



## flyingsqueak (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard that having a dog around a tortoise can be a pretty big dangerous no no, but what about cats? I'm asking because my apartment building is being treated for bugs this week and the only place I can bring Orrin for a few days has a cat. It won't be impossible to keep them in separate rooms, but I want to let Orrin still have some chance to run around. If they are in the same room it would only be with heavy supervision.

Does anyone have any experience of small tortoises (5.5 inches) and cats cohabiting?


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2011)

it all depends on the cat. watch closely.. id put a cover over the enclosure.. better safe then sorry..


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Are you planning on letting you tort run around inside? If so prepare yourself for some helpful criticism b/c from what I've read that is a big no-no. Anyway... I have a cat (Kally) and she doesn't pay much attention to my torts. She is aware that they are there, but she'll just sit there and stare once in awhile. I think she probably realizes that it is impossible for her to get to them so she's content just to be a voyeur.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

My cats don't have access to our tortoises and turtles but I would be weiry of them if they did because a cat can cause some serious damage to a small tortoise or turtle..

They can be together with no problem 99 times and then that 100th, havoc happens... Just so much easier to play it safe...


----------



## cherylim (Oct 3, 2011)

Aside from the fact that it's risky business having your tortoise running around anyway, and the fact that cat + tortoise = potential fight, you'll also need to remember that your cat is going to lose hair all over the place, and the tortoise could quite easily consume some.


----------



## flyingsqueak (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, I don't let him just roam freely about the place. I just mean to let him out for about an hour a day to run around (with careful supervision) since it's probably going to be too cold to let him run outside.


----------



## Amanda1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I let my tortoise out to wander for exercise and I have 2 cats. My Russian is a bit bigger than yours (probably around 8 in although I haven't officially measured) and she's too big (and too slow) for the cats to see as prey. They just ignore her most of the time. They used to get scared when she walked on them, but now they just keep on sleeping. The only problem is sometimes they try to play with her like they play with each other. For instance, if she walks behind the couch or buries herself under shopping bags, they think it's a game of hide-and-seek and they will pounce on her. But like Laura said, it depends on the cat. So keep an eye out.


----------



## jerm42991 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a baby redfoot that isn't even 2.5 inches and a cat and a dog and they don't pay any attention. It really depends on the cat, just watch and be careful and you should be fine.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 3, 2011)

I would never "assume" that a cat or dog is safe with a tortoise on the loose. I've taken in and rehabbed tortoises that were mauled by dogs as chew toys because the owners "were sure that their dogs wouldn't bother the tortoise". Growing up on a farm I've seen cats kill and eat everything from a mouse to birds to frogs and small chickens. I would never assume that my cat was "just playing"!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 3, 2011)

hi , my dog & cat dont bother my tortoises. had to cover tortoise because i would find cat sleeping with them! bulldog eats their food if i dont pay attention. one big happy family here. lindy


----------



## tortuga_mel (Oct 3, 2011)

My cats love my tortoise) they looove watching him walk around


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 3, 2011)

My cat loves my tortoises, she will actually jump up im their enclosures and lah there. They crawl over her like she is supposed to be there. Ill have to throw up some pics if I ever catch her im the act its quite cute


----------

